# فيديو من شركة هوندا عن الفتيس الاوتوماتيك ( فيديو رائع )



## programme (16 فبراير 2011)

[ فيديو من هوندا لشرح الفتيس الاتوماتيك ]

[ *Honda (Automotive) Automatic Transmission Operation Video Tutorials*  ]


حجم الفيديو : 95 ميجا

جودة الفيديو : عالية جدا

مدة الفيديو حوالى 34 دقيقة

هذا الفيديو يشرح نظام ناقل الحركة الاتوماتيكي في هوندا 

















رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/video/tcJNUWkd/Honda_Auto_Trans_Operation.html









كلمة شكر لن تضرك بشيء



 
​


----------



## hany dif (17 فبراير 2011)

مبدع دائماً جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك تقبل شكري وتقديري


----------



## mnew_iraq (19 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mnew_iraq (19 فبراير 2011)

بس الرابط مو شغال


----------



## adnan hashim (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## karamhanfy (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## auto_prof (29 مارس 2011)

اضافه قيمه مشكور عليها


----------



## saaddd (29 مارس 2011)

مشششششششششششكككككككككككككككككووووووووووور


----------



## جي اه (29 مارس 2011)

اين الروابط


----------



## م احمد خلف (29 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مان2011 (29 مارس 2011)

قواك الله يا أستاذ


----------



## محمد مصطفى عياد (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود مشيمش (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد السبوح (21 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبارك لك بس مش كتيرة المساحة دي علي 45 دقيقة ؟؟؟


----------



## belier (21 أبريل 2011)

الله يبارك في عمرك اخي
جاري التحميل
سلامي لك
محمد


----------



## عبد السبوح (2 مايو 2011)

احب بس اضيف رابط للفيديو علي الفور شيرد بمساحة اقل 

الرابط اهه ع الفور شيرد 

http://www.4shared.com/video/tcJNUWk...Operation.html


و المساحة 95 ميجا 

و الجودة بنت حلال و كويسة


----------



## senan85 (10 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو حنف 2 (10 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## king.khadawy (10 مايو 2011)

جارى التحميل والف شكر مقدما


----------



## هاني وحيد (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعلمنا واياك ما لم نعلم


----------



## مشاكس -11 (19 مايو 2011)

شكران لك وماتقصر يا غالي


----------



## هيثم87 (22 مايو 2011)

شكرننننننننننننننننن


----------



## محمد دويكات (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمود مشيمش (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eprince79 (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## zizo_ppc (29 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aboelhassanafm (30 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر على الملف و فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## yosief soliman (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد ادم (8 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك :::::::::: وشكرا


----------



## car000 (16 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ليث العراقي (16 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## بازيان (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياعم


----------



## مازن عزالدين (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## darkinnn (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي
جزال الله كل الخير


----------



## w3w2004 (23 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك تقبل شكري وتقديري*​


----------



## طلال منصور (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الفيديو المفيد ده


----------



## tahaeg (26 يوليو 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Macclourin (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير

جاري التحمييييييييييل


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ahmed malik (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا و جزاك ألله خير .


----------



## samlin (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووور عالجهد الرائع


----------



## عادل 1980 (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخى
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdelazizvtc (12 أغسطس 2011)

جميل


----------



## boudamimi (30 أغسطس 2011)

tres bon travail


----------



## tarek67 (30 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wael1975 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لله ان هدالك لعمل الخير بنشر هذا الفيديو الرائع


----------



## Abu David (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااا
جزيلاااااااا


----------



## firasaliraqi (27 ديسمبر 2011)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## محمدصلاح محمود (25 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكركم جدا


----------



## nailking64 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكو جزيلا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## black88star (26 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووور ويديك الف عافية


----------



## بدوي علي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

اين الرابط


----------



## حمدي النمر (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بس الرابط مو شغال


----------



## عبدالله المحجوب (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## ah25 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أسامةعبد الله (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alimahmood (25 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي والله يوفقك دائماً


----------



## ah25 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## usifabdo (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## shlv (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية - الصراحة انا كنت منتظر هيك فديو


----------

